

Pugmarks: A Smart Browser for Android - bharath_mohan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.pugmarks

======
bharath_mohan
Browsing on a mobile or tablet can be painful. Its hard to type, and simple
things like copy-paste are hard. On the other hand, mobiles - with their touch
interfaces are extremely amenable to discovery and exploration.

Pugmarks aims to solve exactly this - reduce the pain of searching inside a
browser, by anticipating information needs - and bring them to them, all in
real time, inside of the comfort of the browser.

Pugmarks is like having Google Now inside the browser.

